# Im confused



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I was not around for the drawings for the feeder give away. Who won?


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

clifton bane


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Shhh, if they don't respond, there will be another drawing tomorrow!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lol well done clifton


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh cool thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats Cliffton


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya congrats!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay Jim, congrats!!!!


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Yay Jim, congrats!!!!


 I thought Clifton won?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Go back to the giveaway thread. They had a redraw today.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice Jim congrats !!!!!!


----------

